# My maltese hates brushing :(



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

My little lily pads has such a beautiful coat but she hates brushing!
She only allow me to brush her head and face so I can do topknot with no problem but ALWAYS gets angry at me when I brush her body, legs and tail. 
She growls and tries to bite when I brush her body which make me so upset. I always have to convince myself that she is not growling at me, she is growling at the brush. :smcry: 
I always tell her it's very sad for her to be born as a maltese because she hates brushing! :angry:

Is there any way to make her like to be brushed?

I would love to see her in full coat:heart:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What kind of brush are you using? If the pins have balls on the end they will snag and pull her hair. Some of the inexpensive pin brushes have very scratchy pins. Try it on your arm. If it hurts you, it probably hurts Lily.

I love my Madan brush. I have tried them all, Chris Christensen, All Systems, and Madan is the best by far. Lady loves being brushed with her Madan.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

What marj has said is right, maybe the brush is pulling her coat and hurting her, by trying it on your arm you should be able to tell. How old is Lilly? Mya HATED being groomed until just a month back - shes 9 months now - honestly, it sounded like we were trying to kill her the squeeking and yelping she did! I used to hate brushing her as i was sure the neighbours would call the SSPCA and report me thinking i was battering her lol Thankfully i stuck with it and now she will quite happily sit for me with very few yelps


----------



## Lily<3 (Mar 10, 2010)

I use doggy man pin brush that looks like this.
I use smaller side for her face and bigger side for her body.










I guess I'll try to changing her brush and hope she'll like it.
I'm googling Madan brush now to find a place to buy! :chili:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

try giving her treats while you brush her. Its just really important to not let her get away with what she's doing. I see so many dogs that get matted and their owners say "their dog won't let them brush it or it doesn't like to be brushed" but I think in most cases the owner is just letting the dog get away with it. If you stop brushing when she acts like that, she'll continue to do it because she knows her behavior gets you to stop. So continue to brush and praise and treat when she behaves.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lily<3 said:


> I use doggy man pin brush that looks like this.
> I use smaller side for her face and bigger side for her body.
> 
> 
> ...


I used a comb similar to this for the first few weeks I had Leila. It wasn't until a few days ago I realized she had colonies of mats close to the skin. She has a thick coat and the comb wasn't penetrating all the way down to the skin. Since then, I've been using the Madan pin brush and it has made a HUGE difference (and is much quicker). 

As for her hating it, maybe try distracting her with something she loves? Sometimes I put Leila on my lap with a bully stick and she's occupied while I focus on her coat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lily<3 said:


> I use doggy man pin brush that looks like this.
> I use smaller side for her face and bigger side for her body.
> 
> 
> ...



I highly recommend Jenny for Madan brushes! Her prices are great, she ships super fast and is a sweetie. Be sure to tell her that I (Marj/Ladysmom) sent you!

toplinepet.com


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with the giving of the bully stick while brushing.
It keeps their attention on the stick and away from trying to play with the brush! 
And here is something I did with Paris: "pat, pat, brush, pat, pat, brush etc"
Because she loves being patted/stroked I would alternate that with the brushing!
It really worked because she was fussy at first and now she is really good.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Benny and Teddy love to be brushed. Harry hates it, but the "pat, pat,
brush" method that Canada suggested works for Harry. I also have a
madan brush that I like. At Westminster, I talked to the representative
for the greyhound brush/comb company. Since all of my guys are in a 
shorter puppy cut, he recommended a small brush with boars head
bristles. I really like it and so do they and at least I can brush Harry 
with it without too much of a fight. 

Here's a link to the brush: Small Boar Bristle & Nylon Greyhound Brush - $37.95 :: Ashley Craig Pet Products, Inc - Original Greyhound Combs

Good luck,
Debbie


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Marj is right  The Madan brush is wonderful. I have a 6 year old and a 17 week old and both of them let me brush them with the Madan. I know that with Sophie (the baby) it's easier for me to brush her when she is sleepy because she is so active and doesn't like to keep still. She will growl and try to bite the brush but she is only wanting to play and I suppose she thinks it's a toy. We do our brushings when we get into bed at night. I can easily lay both girls on a pillow and brush them while I watch TV


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

When Hunter first came to us he growled and lunged at the brush. However, I let him know that I wasn't going to stop and gave him treats when he stayed still and denied the treats when he lunged. He still has a ways to go when it comes to his legs and sometimes his tail but he allows everything else to be brushed without incident. Sometimes, it just takes patience and persistance! Also, it is very important when attempting to modify behavior that you (1) stay calm and keep an even toned voice and (2) that you are consistant in your rewarding and withholding - you don't want to send mixed signals and (3) that you never show frustration or anger - this only makes it worse! GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I think switching from a comb to a brush is the best idea... usually you start with a brush to rough it out and then finish with the comb

Good luck!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I also think you have to go slow. Anytime I've tried to teach Mox something new I.E. laying on his back for brushing...I brush once..then treat and praise. Maybe the first time I just brished him twice while he was on his back..don't rush it. Brush, reward and praise. 

Getting use to being handled is very important...nit just for grooming, but for the vet... too. You might even try to handle different parts of the body without the brush first..treat and praise for good behavior before you even use the brush. Once they learn that's it's no big deal and to relax it'll be fine..but it just takes a little patience..and going slowly.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Moxie's coat is amazing!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Ladysmom said:


> Moxie's coat is amazing!


I agree! :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Put a little smear of peanut butter down...tried and true method for me...to get them to stand I take a piece of paper plate to the wall with a smear of peanut butter. Smear it very thin so they have to work at it.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Marj, Briana...! I think the Perfect paws is good stuff. (Also jackie's suggestion)

Jackie: great suggestion with the PB, never heard of that, but it makes total sense!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

jmm said:


> Put a little smear of peanut butter down...tried and true method for me...to get them to stand I take a piece of paper plate to the wall with a smear of peanut butter. Smear it very thin so they have to work at it.


Great idea! I'll have to try that for some of those extra long grooming sessions!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow...i read this post...ordered me a Madan brush (actually ordered 2 + a rat tail comb) from topline...it came so fast, with a bonus couple bows..

You ladies were soooo right about the Madan brush. 

? I had some crazy mats so I bought some children's Suave Detangling Spray. I sprayed just a tiny bit on the actual mat's and used the Madan to brush them out. The brush and the detangler helped me SAVE COSETTE'S COAT, as some of the mats were too too large.

Do you think the detangling spray is ok for her? It smells so yummy that it is like she got a nice freshening up, while her hair is finally MOSTLy mat free!!!

I love the tips here...so happy...


----------

